# Humminbird color question??



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

So I have a humminbird 597 ci HD for ice fishing. Love it except I am having a heck of a time figuring this out. 
When I go to the edit way points screen to rename my waypoints. I can read the waypoint listed. Then I scroll to move it and a box comes over the waypoint. However the box is white and blends in with the numbers and you can not see them to edit them. I will post a few pics to clarify. How can I change this?? I tried color palette changes in the menu to no avail.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

No one has an HB that can help me out???

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

ErieRider,
I had the same problem, you have to make the background "white" to change any of the waypoints to give them a name. At least that was what the people at humminbird told me.

Dont know if this is the same problem you are having or not.

Ron


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Ron,
Thanks for the response but what do you mean make the background white??? My numbers are white then when I scroll to change them, the highlighted box is white. How do I change the background to white like you suggested. I tried changing color palettes and scrolled through every menu and can not find a thing about it. Checked the manual twice and I can't find anything. last time I called HB they really did not help either. Let me know as I am at the end of trying to figure this out.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

ErieRider,
When I go to either sign in or sign out of the unit I get a screen that lets me select the background color, this is not the color palettes, it is completely different. Trying to remember, i think the colors are green, blue, white is in there an probably another color. With having the white background you can put in the letters or numbers you want to from the up and down buttons on the unit. I have a 858C HD DI unit that I bought last year. I was trying to name my waypoints and couldnt see anything going into the rectangle. Did everything I knew to do and after exiting there would be numbers or letters in the box and i didn't know how they got there. I called humminbird and the lady i spoke with asked what color background I had, i said blue, she said that you have to have the white background in order to see what you are putting in the block.
I am going to try and attach a page from my manual for an explanation of where it is.

 

hope this helps,
Ron


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok. I will have to check it out but I don't have a any color screens coming up when I fire it up. Maybe b/c I have the ice transducer hooked up?? I know the screens are a little different when the ice transducer is on. Will try to mess with it more this week. Thanks again, if I figure it out I will let you know. 
PS....the page did not attach but if you send me a page number and section title I can probably find it. Thanks again.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

it shows on my quick reply now ?? I will PM you also


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Ron,
Worked perfect. Thanks for the help. I always forget hitting the power button leads to that menu as well. Thanks!!


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

ErieRider,
Glad I could help.

Ron


----------

